# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  I need some help

## JT1962

My sister has 3 frogs.  They were given to her as a gift 2 years ago and she was told they were dwarf frogs.  When they grew to their current size, we kinda figured out they weren't dwarfs but clawed frogs. 

She has a longish tank and after a daring escape a few months ago, a screened lid on it.  She feeds them bloodworms and brine shrimp.  I think too often but I can't tell her anything.  (She's bipolar and it's just not worth the fight.)

Tonight, she went to feed them and noticed that one of the frogs is really puffed up.  As she puts it, he kinda looks like the frog from Shrek that looked like a float balloon?

There are no vets near here that deal with frogs and she couldn't afford one even if there were.  I know that she doesn't change the water in the tank (only once since I've been here and that's more than a year now) and she's worried about it.

Any ideas on what it could be and what she might be able to do?  

She treats her two dogs better than herself but I think she just doesn't know what to do with the frogs, period.  She relied on the friend who gave them to her for help and he's just never around anymore.

Sorry to run on.  Appreciate any advice anyone could give.

----------


## Terry

It appears from your description is is a soft bloat. The condition is fairly common among aquatic frogs - since they live in water all the time, they need a way of releasing the water from their bodies. Under ideal circumstances, There is an equal exchange of water intake and release. When this becomes imbalanced, the frog begins to hold water. Generally, this kind of bloat is caused by improper husbandry. 

Water quality must be maintained at high standards. You need to make regular water changes (25% weekly works well; the water must be conditioned, I have used Stress-Coat for years with my aquatic frogs without any health issues. The temperature of the water should be between 68-72(F). I keep my frogs at normal room temperature all year around. As you noted, a secure lid is a must.

Feeding bloodworms and brine shrimp may not be the best food. Do not feed any foods that are freeze-dried. I suggest a variety of worms that you can get at any pet store. I feed my frogs Repto-Min pellets exclusively and they are available at most pet stores and even Wal-Mart! 

So what do you need to do to solve the problem? First isolate the frog in a container of water only, about 2 gallon size will do. I use a plastic, Rubbermaid box with a good lid (you will need to put in some air holes, I use a soldering iron to do this) or you can use a medium size critter cage. Place 1 teaspoon of salt into the water and let the frog soak for 15 minutes. Repeat daily until bloat goes away. If it doesn't go away in a week, then it may be a more serious problem. 

African clawed frogs are tough and most likely it will recover, but there are no guarantees. To make sure that you have ACFs, check the fingers - if they are long and are not webbed then they are ACFs. The treatment for the dwarfs are somewhat different. Good luck with your frog and keep us posted of the progress.

----------


## JT1962

Thanks, Terry.  Checked them just a few minutes ago and yep, they are ACF's.  I just read your response to my sister.  She'll do what she can.  Since they aren't mine, I can't do it myself, but I definitely thank you for the help.

----------


## JT1962

My sister just checked the tank and he was on the bottom of the tank on his back.  She touched him and he didn't move so she figures he's dead.  She removed him from the tank and threw him out.  So I thank you for your advice.  She's going to clean the tank thoroughly on Sunday.

----------


## Terry

Sorry to hear about your frog  :Frown:

----------

